# Building partitions for BSD from Linux



## sysliquid (Oct 16, 2012)

I was thinking about dropping a drive into my debian box (linux kernel not bsd) and then building a freebsd machine on it from debian. Everything should be doable, except that the ufsutils package from debian doesn't seem to allow me to make the freebsd-ufs/freebsd-boot e.t.c. Is there an easy way to do this from Linux? I have been unsuccessful in searching this online.

Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2012)

Use a Linux partition editor that is capable of GPT.  gpart(8) shows the UUIDs to use for each partition.


----------



## sysliquid (Oct 23, 2012)

I took some time and went back to it. I guess gpart on linux doesn't have the option for formatting correctly since its a different version than the bsd version. At any rate thanks for your help, I'm not sure the easiest method to do this but I'll call it solved since I'll be able to figure it out on my own in my leisure time.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry, I don't understand what you are saying.  No idea what to use on Linux for GPT, but either that or gpart(8) don't format the partitions.  They just create the partition tables.  On FreeBSD, then you use newfs(8) to create the filesystems on those partitions.  Or use ZFS, which can avoid the need for either.


----------

